# AAASTRAWBERRY Wine!!



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 3, 2005)

The strawberrys were so good I went out at 3pm to find more wound up at
a farm in Clinton, anyway didn't want to spend $50 on a batch of wine
so I picked them myself, 15qts, the kid working there asked if I wanted
some help so I gave him a 5 dollar tip up front and he picked half of
them for me, actually I was having fun, it was so nice out today and
there were so many big red berrys and they were so juicy, they tasted
like giant rasberrys. I hope the flavor comes through in the wine.

Recipe:

23lbs. strawberrys (that's how many I wound up with)

10lbs sugar, 2tbs nutrients, 1tbs enigizer, 4tbs acid blend, 1/4tsp
pectin enzyme, 1 1/2tsp tannin, 6 campden tabs, water to 6 + gallons.

76 degrees, 1.092SG, TA .57


----------



## Hippie (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow stinkie, you have been very busy! Sounds good!


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 3, 2005)

Masta,


How did your strawberry wine turn out?


Stinkie, You soon need to build a wine cellar...or a larger house!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 4, 2005)

I wasn't going to make any strawberry wine...BUT they smelled so good I
had to, anyone know how long strawberry wine needs to age?

Joe, I'm thinking overtime!!...maybe pull my dresser out of my bedroom
and heavy duty shelving....yea, I'm working on it!!..who needs a
dresser?


----------



## masta (Jul 4, 2005)

My 5 gals of strawberry wine isaging now after racking from the secondary on 6/12/05. It is getting quite clear now and the taste was good when racked. According to the recipe I used it needs to age 6 months after bottling. http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request162.asp


Hope to take a picture later of the strawberry after bottling another batch of wine and two batches of beer....cleaning bottles really sucks!*Edited by: masta *


----------



## greenbean (Jul 4, 2005)

Now I'm hungry for strawberry shortcake!LOL 


I looks really good.





Chris


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 4, 2005)

Stinkie, Those are some beautiful berries! What a great color! I need to quit buying those things in the grocery store.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 6, 2005)

On the way home from Bangor today with my new carboys, I stopped to buy a quart of strawberries and the lady said it was a bad year they were small and not sweet. I told her I bought 25qts in Clinton 3 days ago and they were the best I ever tasted, its only 20 miles away, her berries were bitter, I would not have made any wine with them, that's why I wasn't going to make strawberry wine, usually the berries in Maine are not sweet, I am thinking about 1 more batch if I can get more of those sweet berries this Friday, but it is raining now for a few days, so we will see.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh, Yea, the strawberry wine is BOILING in the primary, not stuck like my blueberry was!!


----------



## RAMROD (Jul 8, 2005)

Ya stinkie those sure are some nice looking berrys.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 8, 2005)

Just came home from picking another batch of strawberries, this batch
will be strawberry banana with banana chips from Mauii (I have a friend
in Mauii, what a quincidence..lol) if I can get the banana chips into
the water before I eat them all...THEY ARE DELISHOUS!!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 8, 2005)

pic's of racking 1st strawberry wine to secondary, I used the racking
cane instead of the syrup filter and it worked great and a whole lot
easier.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 9, 2005)

Stinkie,


That's gotta be the darkest strawberries Ihave ever seen. All the fruit shipped here to Hawaii are picked "half-ripe." Then they're gassed to force ripen them...usually low in taste and not juicy at all!



You folk's are very fortunate to be able to gather your products...I guess it's the trade-off for those miserable cold times.*Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 9, 2005)

I have never seen strawberies this nice, the trick was I picked them at 4pm and had them mashed and in the primary by 9pm.


----------



## Berrywine (Jul 10, 2005)

those berries ought to make a great wine! looks good!


berry


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes those are marbels on the bottom of my strawberry wine, thanks polishwineprincess.com


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 15, 2005)

Stinkie, Nice looking carboy!



Isn't it nice the way the lees settle into the marbles. Remember to put the strainer in the sink when you dump the carboy.


----------



## Curt (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice looking wine! Add a little oak and you will have one for the record books.


Polish,


Reading your posts you have to be in either East Grand or Fargo. I'm over a ways south of Bemidji.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 17, 2005)

I wasn't going to put any oak in my strawberry wine, does anyone else have an opinion on oak in strawberry??


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 17, 2005)

Stinkie, Since you asked opinions, I'll give mine. (Yes, I'm sure you're surprised at that!




) I wouldn't oak it. I'd make it a nice, sweet little number. I think that the dryer a strawberry wine gets the less of the strawberry you taste. And from the looks of those berries, I'd hate to lose that sweet fruit flavor. But, that's just my opinion.








AAASTINKIE said:


> I wasn't going to put any oak in my strawberry wine, does anyone else have an opinion on oak in strawberry??


 *Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 17, 2005)

Curt said:


> Nice looking wine! Add a little oak and you will have one for the record books.
> 
> 
> Polish,
> ...




Well ya den, we be by de East side, den. Actaully, we're in Warren, MN, 20 miles North and 10 miles East of E.G.F. You know, it's a lot like Bemidji, but without the trees, hills, lakes and curves in the road. Otherwise, it's the same!


----------



## Hippie (Jul 17, 2005)

Sometimes if ya like a subtle oak character, you can use chips only in the bucket and discard them when you rack to glass. This will give a completely different taste than using them in the carboy or while bulk aging. I usually do both in a med.-full bodied red like blackberry, but my personal preference would be to not use it at all in strawberry. If I got a wild hair and did it anyway, I would go with french oak, bucket only.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 20, 2005)

strawberry is clearing up nicely:


----------



## Hippie (Jul 21, 2005)

Very nice Frank!


----------



## kaizen (Jul 22, 2005)

Got a question for the strawberry king. I added too much water to
my batch of strawberry wine. Made 4 gallons of wine instead of
3. Can I make another 1 gallon batch and mix it in at bottling to
increase the body of the watered wine? Should I increase the the
amount of strawberrys to 4lbs?


----------



## kaizen (Jul 22, 2005)

Has anybody tried to make kiwi strawberry wine?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 22, 2005)

this is my first strawberry wine...I just started making wine in
February....no expert, in fact I have quite a few bottles of mistakes
to drink!!! fortunatly they taste good just a little cloudy...lol


----------



## Hippie (Jul 22, 2005)

kaizen said:


> Got a question for the strawberry king. I added too much water to my batch of strawberry wine. Made 4 gallons of wine instead of 3. Can I make another 1 gallon batch and mix it in at bottling to increase the body of the watered wine? Should I increase the the amount of strawberrys to 4lbs?




Start a one gallon batch of heavier bodied wine and blend the 2 into a 5 gallon carboy and finish normally.


----------



## kaizen (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks. That is what I was leaning towards, but blending during the bottle stage. Its good to have confirmation.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 26, 2005)

racked the strawberry banana today stabalized and fined, the strawberry
banana is much darker than the strawberry and there is only 5 gallons.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey, when I degassed my strawberry banana wine there was NO gas, anyone ever have this happen?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 30, 2005)

bottled my strawberry wijne today added 4 cups of sugar to bring the SG
to 1.005, made it taste much better, but it still needs some aging.


----------



## Bill B (Jul 30, 2005)

Looking Good Stinkie. nice job. 


Bill


----------



## Hippie (Jul 31, 2005)

Alright Stinkie! Interesting color!


----------



## RAMROD (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks very good, so how much you pulling in on the Palmolive advertisement gig. LOL


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 6, 2005)

I finally got around to making labels today for the strawberry wine.


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 7, 2005)

Good idea for your nice pictures, Stinkie


Ramona


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 7, 2005)

Glad to see Polly made it into the bottom of the picture!


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 10, 2005)

ok, whats the deal with the marbles?? How will it work to my advantage?


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 10, 2005)

Displacement. Instead of using water, syrup or other wine to top up a carboy, some of us put sanitized marbles in. I help keep you from watering down your wine, adding too much sweet or changing the flavor with other wines.




Hi In The Pines said:


> ok, whats the deal with the marbles?? How will it work to my advantage?


 *Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 10, 2005)

Very cool and awesome!! What a great idea. This will help me so much, since I am using a 3gal primary and a 3gal carboy, and im only making 1-2 gal recipes. Perfect!!


Who ever thought of that, is a pure genious!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 11, 2005)

Unless you're going to put the 2 gallon batches into 2 1-gallon carboys I would stick with either 1 gallon or 3 gallons. 2 gallon carboys are almost impossible to come by. I don't know if you'd want to do that much displacement. Just a thought.




Hi In The Pines said:


> Very cool and awesome!! What a great idea. This will help me so much, since I am using a 3gal primary and a 3gal carboy, and im only making 1-2 gal recipes. Perfect!!
> 
> 
> Who ever thought of that, is a pure genious!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 21, 2005)

If my wine comes out half as good as these labels did (they look great off the printer) this will be dynamite!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 21, 2005)

filtered, sweetened (to 1.008), and bottled the maui wowie strawberry
banana wine tonight, was hard using the filter, had to make all new
hoses for it and first time using it, but all the 5 gallons went
through the fine filters ( fitlers are course, fine and sterile)
without any problem.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 22, 2005)

Very nice labels stinkie and that wine looks Yummyyyyyyyy


----------



## Hippie (Aug 22, 2005)

Very nice looking wine Frank!


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 22, 2005)

Good job. Looks very beautiful!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 26, 2005)

All done but the aging and drinking!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 26, 2005)

Need to get busy giving wine away, getting backed up at the winery...lol


----------



## Waldo (Aug 28, 2005)

Great looking wines Stinkie....






I would be more than happy to provide you my home address if you should require the services of a taster


----------

